
Ask HN: Old Component Catalogs - 11thEarlOfMar
I have a bookshelf full of old component catalogs from Intel and TI, etc. Vintage 1982 - 1996. Are these of any value or should I just toss them?
======
gus_massa
Perhaps you can contact the people of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10064565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10064565)
or
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14487887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14487887)

